# Sailing the Boat



## safira (May 10, 2010)

I have been reading a lot of the different posts here in the different forums.
This will deal with the experiences you have had, what you have done, what you eat while out, this type of stuff. If you live aboard on a permanent status and your tricks that you wish to share that make life easier while doing so.
Recipes that you would like to share with others, or just simple nutritional meals would be great.
Most of the materials gathered over the next year or so will be used in a book I am going to write and with everyone's help it will kind of be similar to the book Sailing the Farm that has been a big inspiration in my adventures on Safira.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nice thread mand and cograts on your circumnav

the one trick that comes to mind now for me is the use of a *pesticide spray bottle....usually about 2 galon tanks that you can pump...*

I used this to fresh water rinse myself after a glorious saltwater bucket shower on deck...basically you can spray yourself down with about a cup or 2 of water versus about a galon using a bucket and cup method in the cockpit

a simple methods to save sweet water.

cheers


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> nice thread mand and cograts on your circumnav
> 
> the one trick that comes to mind now for me is the use of a *pesticide spray bottle....usually about 2 galon tanks that you can pump...*
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic idea and I do use it on my boat also, always great to find and make use of ways to conserve water on a long cruise.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

Small boat, small sprayer, This is what I use. It holds less than a gl, but has great pressure.


----------



## Solon (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you wash your clothes in saltwater? And why cant you used saltwater to shower in? Im green as a pool table and twice as squre when comes to sailing. Thanks


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

The salt residue stays on your skin and especially any place you have hair and absorbs moisture and you just feel nasty very quickly.

Lots of folks do a salt water wash and fresh water rinse hence the tips to do the rinse with less water.

Interestingly enough the property of salt water to absorb moisture is the reason some folks like salt water only to rinse teak.

Fiberglass on the other hand starts to loose its shine unless you you rinse with fresh.


----------



## Wulf (Nov 10, 2013)

Clutter is always a big challenge. We managed ours while living aboard our little Alberg 30 by going through most of our "stuff" twice a year. If not safety related or spares or tools the question was...did we use it in the past 12 months. If yes, put it back. If no why do we still have it? You'd be surprised how much needless stuff this eliminates.


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

Excellent input on the saltwater items and the clutter aspects .... I use saltwater for washing dishes and showering with a fresh water rinse and I am still doing good ... so I would say yes .... I also use a solar fresh water distiller and do not have the problem with using battery life for making fresh water .... the solar distiller will make 2 gals up to 10 gallons of fresh water a day .... one of the best little toys I have made for the boat ...


----------



## olysux (Feb 17, 2014)

good info


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried a garden sprayer to rinse out a (thick double) dog's coat? I'm wondering if a solar shower might work better for that even though it would use a bit more water.


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

Work together with everything you have and figure out better ways to use what you have onboard ... when you start thinking about it see how many things you can do with the same item ...
I always catch or apprehend if you like, a few lizards each year ... the anoles (push-up lizards) or gecko's ( not for insurance purposes) ... these are the best bug controllers I have ever found for a boat ...

another item that may interest people is the sand nats (aka ... flying teeth) ... how do you keep them from biting? You can use all the bug repellents for sale and go broke each year or you can try this for just a few bucks ... go to a dollar store and purchase some antiseptic mouthwash and dilute it 50/50 with water in a spray bottle .... it keeps the little buggers at bay for hours ....

If you have other tips lets hear them


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have recipe's or have interest in pickling fish?


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

I think what you are doing is a great thing. I love writing myself and will help any writer where I can.

Can I just add a word of caution.

You mention you have been looking through this and other forums. I would be careful as I don't know how you stand with copy write on threads. Is it public domain or does it belong to the forum owner.

It may be better to message the people concerned and ask them if you can use there posts.

Sorry to bring it up. I don't know the answer and it may be a good idea to clarify it before using ideas only for someone to object.

I am sure there is someone on here with a lot more knowledge than I who can answer this.

I really do wish you the best of luck as I know how much hard work goes into writing.


----------

